# Question about buying resale points



## troy12n (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm a Wyndham owner and am looking to buy a small Worldmark ownership. What interests me is the ability to book at some of the high demand Worldmark resorts that I can never get into using Club Pass during red weeks, like West Yellowstone and a couple others. Also it's exchange power inside of II is a nice bonus.

I have some questions.

1. It looks like MF are a little more volatile than on the Wyndham side. Tend to go up more quickly over time.
2. Housekeeping seems a little more costly, on average.
3. There's a charge for Internet access (lol?, really, in 2021?)
4. Are there any drawbacks to buying WM resale? Are resale points treated differently than developer points?
5. What are the options for getting out? Does WM have a program like Wyndham's Ovations or whatever it's called now? Or is there a chance you can at least get your purchase cost back on the resale market (assuming you BOUGHT resale, and didn't pay inflated developer cost)
6. It appears there's no VIP type programs like Wyndham, looks like all owners are treated equally?
7. Does Worldmark ownership come with an automatic exchange membership like Wyndham does (RCI, by default)? I know you can trade WM into II if you are a member, but I was unsure if WM automatically tied you into RCI or not, or if it's an issue getting points into II.
8. Looking at points charts, WM seems to do a couple weird things, they seem to have Red/White/Blue points values based on specific dates, not weeks like most all other TS systems. I was confused where, for instance, a resort would have "Red Points" Jan 1-3, then Blue 4-18, White Jan19-April20... etc, and above that different values for Fri-Sat (which, admittedly, Wyndham does). Seemed a little more confusing.
9. Resale values seemed to be all over the place, and I can't seem to figure out why... is there a general rule of thumb of a price to look for? Since apparently all points have the same MF, it's not like trying to hunt down a deeded ownership at a specific resort for lower MF like Wyndham...
10. I've seen references to larger contracts having lower MF. Like two 6,000 pt contracts having higher cumulative MF than one 12,000 one, can you elaborate on this? Can they be combined after the fact? Pros/Cons to this if possible?

Any other things I may be missing? I'm fairly seasoned with timeshare ownership, outside of my Wyndham ownership, I have another timeshare that I can exchange through II, although I've never become a member or done that, I've always just used the week because it's a good week at a location we love.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 16, 2021)

Since I don't own or track Wyndham ... I can only respond from my WM experience.

3.  Yes, sad but true.  We avoid the fee by using our cellular hotspot.  Long ago, we purchased WM's internet on a flat-fee annual basis which wasn't entirely unpleasant compared to the pricing of cellular hotspot options at that time.

4.  Resale WM points will have some restrictions -- but they are fairly minor given your ownership in Wyndham and/or other programs.

No access to Club Pass.
No access to certain external, affiliate clubs ... such as those once branded 'Worldmark South Pacific'
No TravelShare benefits (more on this responses below)
6. WM's VIP comes TravelShare, available only through Developer purchases.  The program sits on top of the base WM account, carries an added fee, and offers different benefits at different tiers of qualified credits (aka points).  Benefits might include:  special TravelShare check-in lines at popular resorts, travel options, "free" housekeeping, etc.

7.  TravelShare includes RCI membership; the core WM product does not.

8.  No argument ... but it really doesn't seem complicated to me.   (But sure, I've been using WM for 20+ years ... it is what it is?)

Sorry, don't have good/concise answers to the others.  Maybe later ... but not tonight.  Best wishes in your research!


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 16, 2021)

Maintenance Fees average a 5% increase each year.

The more Points you own in a single account the less you pay per Point in Maintenance Fees.

Maintenance Fees are grouped every 2,500 Points. So (not accurate just for example purposes) an Account that has 7,501 Points will pay the exact same Maintenance Fee as an Account with 10,000 Points.

House Keeping Charges are set by size of Unit and they go up every year. You get 1 free HKC from 0 to 19,999 Points. Second at 20,000 Points and then another every 10,000 Point increase. You get 1 free Guest Certificate every 10,000 Points are part thereof. So 0 to 10,000 Points you get 1 GC. at 10,001 you get a second GC.

You can combine WM Accounts later for a fee of $299 per combination.  It is cheaper to do as you acquire each Account.

Worldmark has 3 cash options - Monday Madness (So called because the List of included Resorts change each Mondy), Bonus Time, and Inventory Specials. These option include the HKC.

It is relatively easy to rent 1 time use Points from other owners.

Worldmark has an Ovation Option.

You can have 4 separate Wait List at any time. The Wait List is very active. We have rotten many Reservations off the Wait List.

There is an active resell thread on www.wmowners.com. Check out www.wmowners.com.

Just because you have a WM account does not mean actual access to hard to Book Resorts such as Yellowstone or Hawaii. Many WM Owners have a difficult time Booking these Resorts.

Resell Account costs have gone done in the last year.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2021)

The resale prices for Worldmark memberships are currently very low, imo. On the WM facebook buy and sell page I see some loaded memberships selling for very little. I'm so tempted to buy more, lol.

There are some advantages to having multiple accounts. The main advantage is bonus time. Sometimes there is a reservation booking advantage if you have multiple accounts and multiple laptops. Booking some resorts in high demand seasons or resort inventory like a penthouse is often times a waitlist instead of a reservation.

I would choose two 7000 point accounts over a 12000 point account. It kind of depends what you are using your accounts for. 

Bill


----------



## troy12n (Apr 16, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The resale prices for Worldmark memberships are currently very low, imo. On the WM facebook buy and sell page I see some loaded memberships selling for very little.



What are "loaded memberships"



> There are some advantages to having multiple accounts. The main advantage is bonus time. Sometimes there is a reservation booking advantage if you have multiple accounts and multiple laptops. Booking some resorts in high demand seasons or resort inventory like a penthouse is often times a waitlist instead of a reservation.
> 
> I would choose two 7000 point accounts over a 12000 point account. It kind of depends what you are using your accounts for.



Good explanation. I guess the question is, if you needed, say, 10k to make a reservation, and had 2 separate accounts, would that not work? Can you trade points between accounts? I should have asked that in my initial post, as that's not something Wyndham owners can do. Do you have the ability to borrow from future use year also?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 16, 2021)

A loaded account is an account that has points ready to use. Resale WM memberships sometimes have points available to use when the account transfers. Some don't.

All members can acquire credits from others up to 2 x their account. A 6000 point account can acquire an additional 12,000 credits each year which would be 18,000 points. Yes, all accounts can borrow points and house keeping tokens from the next year. 

The mf for 6000 points is the same as 7000 points. With 1 12000 point account there is 1 house keeping token. With 2 6000 point accounts there are 2 house keeping tokens. 

Bill


----------



## troy12n (Apr 16, 2021)

easyrider said:


> A loaded account is an account that has points ready to use. Resale WM memberships sometimes have points available to use when the account transfers. Some don't.
> 
> All members can acquire credits from others up to 2 x their account. A 6000 point account can acquire an additional 12,000 credits each year which would be 18,000 points. Yes, all accounts can borrow points and house keeping tokens from the next year.
> 
> The mf for 6000 points is the same as 7000 points. With 1 12000 point account there is 1 house keeping token. With 2 6000 point accounts there are 2 house keeping tokens.



Ok, great explanation. Looks like in cases with fewer points, you trade additional benefits (additional HK, GC) for slightly higher MF. So that's the cost/benefit analysis I would have to do. 

And now understand buying a "loaded" contract just means that it will have points for the current use year.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 19, 2021)

I have 14,000 resale WM credits.  If I bought a resale Wyndham would they work together in anyway such as providing Club Pass or would I have to buy from the developer to secure that?


----------



## markb53 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> I have 14,000 resale WM credits.  If I bought a resale Wyndham would they work together in anyway such as providing Club Pass or would I have to buy from the developer to secure that?



You would have to buy from Wyndham in order to get Club Pass. But if purchase resale in both WorldMark and Wyndham then you would have access to both WorldMark and Wyndham without Club Pass


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 20, 2021)

markb53 said:


> You would have to buy from Wyndham in order to get Club Pass. But if purchase resale in both WorldMark and Wyndham then you would have access to both WorldMark and Wyndham without Club Pass


Ok, But I could cross the points between the two?


----------



## markb53 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> Ok, But I could cross the points between the two?


No. The WorldMark Credits stay in WorldMark and the Wyndham points stay in Wyndham. I think what you are asking is if you were to Book a WorldMark and you didn’t have enough credits, could you add some from Wyndham. And the answers is no.


----------



## Limace (Aug 24, 2021)

Joining in late, but a 6000 point membership sounds like a decent intro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 24, 2021)

Limace said:


> Joining in late, but a 6000 point membership sounds like a decent intro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



5000 or 7000 would be a better intro because your MF per credit would be lower.


----------



## Limace (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Aug 28, 2021)

troy12n said:


> I'm a Wyndham owner and am looking to buy a small Worldmark ownership. What interests me is the ability to book at some of the high demand Worldmark resorts that I can never get into using Club Pass during red weeks, like West Yellowstone and a couple others. Also it's exchange power inside of II is a nice bonus.
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> ...


I have a 5000 credit ownership and a 20,000 credit ownership. The bonus time cash option works great as does the wait list. Maintenance fees for the 5k credits with 1 HK is $147.87 quarterly or $591.48 per year. The 20k credits with 2 HK's costs 139.19 monthly or $1670.28 yearly. A Worldmark ownership combined with a Wyndham ownership works well especially if you want the additional western resorts. Some resorts are both Worldmark and Wyndham which works well when there is no availability through one the other may have availability. I bought 5k from Timeshare Nation for free with 4800 credits available on 5/2020 with another 5k of credits deposited on 7/2020 use year start. The 20k from Kirk Marketing bought for $675 with 46,000 credits available on 12/2020 with another 20k of creits deposited on 7/2021 of new use year start. This is a good example of buying a loaded ownership. I was able to buy 2 ownership's for a total of $675 with over 76,000 current use year credits available in the first six months. The 76,000 credits did not include the additional credits from future use years that are available to borrow at no additional cost.


----------

